# Mother Daughters Shoot -Ideas?



## JasonLambert (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a shoot to do in a couple of weeks with a mother in her 50s and a her two daughter in their mid 20s. I need some ideas... Posing mainly... Lighting will be a mix of natural and up to two strobes. The mother just bought a new house so she would like some shots inside and out. We are also heading to the park. Any ideas? Examples? 

Thanks!


----------



## cyngus (Nov 13, 2010)

the client will always want your typical beauty shots.. very portrait.. 

however i would suggest having them do a lifestyle shot as well.. perhaps sitting on the porch laughing drinking coffee / tea.. (subsitute another location / room if porch is not available) 

photos like that are not as common when people think of "family photos" but they often get the most compliments from people who are viewing my family portfolio

just an idea =)


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2010)

Excellent suggestion - also, ask them to look through family albums and see if there are any family shots from a couple of generations ago that they would like to replicate.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 13, 2010)

shoot mom in the middle and the 2 daugthers hug her from the sides. Connect their cheeks together.


----------



## ghache (Nov 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> shoot mom in the middle and the 2 daugthers hug her from the sides. Connect their cheeks together.


 
This is boring! 
I like the "drinking coffee on the porch" idea !


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 15, 2010)

ghache said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > shoot mom in the middle and the 2 daugthers hug her from the sides. Connect their cheeks together.
> ...


 

If you say so.


----------

